# Bandsaw cut off sled



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

I have been searching for ideas for years. Then made one. It works really well. Undercuts on the fence to allow for dust, so accuracy does not suffer. I should have made it years ago.


----------



## Rink (Apr 19, 2018)

Cool. Well done.


----------



## rtbrmb (Nov 11, 2011)

very nice-welcome back.

Bill in MI


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

